# Can I over feed my Crestie?



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

As the title says (i realize this is a bit of a simple question, but i would just like to have it simply answered)

ps He/She only eats crickets

Ed


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If your crestie is overweight then yes you can lol I dont know, cresties dont eat much, I think they stop eating when they are no longer hungry

Would be worth you giving your crestie some CGD every now and again, it has all the vitamins and nutrients they need


----------



## !! Guy (Jul 12, 2007)

if you put too many in there's no chance of overfeeding. there is a chance of the left over crickets ganging up and attacking and killing the crestie tho.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes you can, i did it with mine. Shes been on a diet and is looking a bit slimmer


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

What should an adult crestie be eating? how many crickets? how often? CGD? how often?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

For an adult we offer cgd 3 times a week, and livefood once a week.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

!! Guy said:


> if you put too many in there's no chance of overfeeding. there is a chance of the left over crickets ganging up and attacking and killing the crestie tho.



if feeding only live food then they will and can eat too much . not only that but they will be filling them selves with stuff that might not be gutloaded or supplemented properly = fat cresties without the proper amount of calcium in its system 

as for crickets ganging up with each other and eating them sounds a little extreme . 
ive never seen a cricket attacking any my reps . no doubt they might try to nibble on something , but unless your crestie is ill or lethargic then it will get away from any _killer _ crickets


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

negri21 said:


> if feeding only live food then they will and can eat too much . not only that but they will be filling them selves with stuff that might not be gutloaded or supplemented properly = fat cresties without the proper amount of calcium in its system
> 
> as for crickets ganging up with each other and eating them sounds a little extreme .
> ive never seen a cricket attacking any my reps . no doubt they might try to nibble on something , but unless your crestie is ill or lethargic then it will get away from any _killer _crickets


Crickets can do very serious damage - they paralysed someone I know's leo and he had to be put to sleep!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Its usually the black crickets that bite, even you can get a nip off them if handfeeding to your gecko.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Crickets can do very serious damage - they paralysed someone I know's leo and he had to be put to sleep!



as i said they might try to nibble on something ,but i think the case of someone you knows leo is an exception to the rule . 

000s of reps have crickets for food and if the crickets are fed , they are the right size and are put into the viv in the right amounts then your animal will be fine .


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I NEVER repeat NEVER leave live in overnight with any of mine..

There was a thread on RFUK not so long ago with actual pics of what crix had done to a lizard overnight.. it was horrific.. it was a sub adult bearded dragon which luckily due to the type of skin beardies have with treatment and vet visits the beardie was ok but the wound a black crick inflicted was bloody nasty.. the wound was on its back and really quite deep


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Cheers guys for that, it really helped.

Ed : victory:


----------

